# Pump: Antari sp-35a



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Do any of these still exist online at a reasonable price point? 
I thought $44 was ambitious but that was the cheapest I could 
find back in 2016 or 17. Whatever I've seen STARTS at $93. 
Ridiculous!

Thankee in advance.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know what the price 'should' be, but I would expect replacement parts for older pro grade equipment won't be cheap.

With that said, are you sure you need a new pump? 

Often, pumps will build up 'goo' in the filter, inlet, valves, or outlet which can cut off fluid flow. Other times the pump diaphragm or plunger can be seized by the same goo. Sometimes a loose electrical contact or bad switch can be the cause. Could be that a good cleaning or electrical check-up is needed?


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Corey,

I got two of the same pump a coupla years back to rejuvenate 
my Chauvet Hurricanes but the hose pinched unbeknownst to 
me and one ran dry, briefly. I pulled that apart and cleaned 
what I could but I suspect it could be a bad O-ring at the base 
of the pump. I fiddled with the settings too but that had no 
effect. It just buzzes and provides minimal output. I don't have 
the pump connected to the heater when I'm diagnosing. Seems 
to me air is getting in somewhere.

Thanks.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

The buzzing is generally a good sign - means it's trying to work. I wouldn't think a brief period without fluid flow would cause too much harm. A couple of thoughts:

If it is just an O-ring, that should be a pretty easy/cheap replacement. I would think a well stocked hardware store - for an immediate replacement, or the internet - if you can wait a few days, would be a good source.

Could it possibly be an air lock in the pump or a bubble which can't pass through? Don't know if there is any way to keep the fluid reservoir at a higher level to help prime the pump?

Also wonder if for some reason the pump would need the heater attached? I wouldn't think so, but possibly the heater acts to keep the pump from pulling air back in through what should be the 'outlet' to the heater?

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, Corey.

I too think it's probable to fix, but I've blown into every 
conceivable cavity, so it must be an air leak someplace. 
I was a bit loathe to tear it down because once one does 
these things can be prickly, especially if one has done so 
repeatedly in an effort to get at the problem.

No, the heater has no influence here. I'm just aiming the 
disconnected end of the copper tube away from the unit 
so it doesn't spray on the electronics.

I've lubed, relubed and cleaned but it gets progressively 
weaker. With these things becoming scarce I suppose my 
options are limited. There's a limit on time and cost and 
I've well exceeded that long ago. This particular pump is 
far superior to the one it replaced: it's simpler, better 
built and has no small springs that are impossible to find 
once dropped. That's the good news. The bad news is 
these too don't seem to last.

Vinegar is a big NO, just distilled water and fog fluid.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is something to try: with the unit off, and the pump hooked up, I would try pressurizing the fluid tank with a little compressed air and see of you have a leak some where regulate your compressor down to 20psi so you don't wreck anything and take a wet rag or some thing to make a sort of seal on the top of the tank. Basically you are trying to force feed the pump fog fluid to see if , 1 the line is blocked, 2 there is a leak and fluid comes out some where it shouldn't. If fluid moves through the system from the tank and exits the opposite end of the pump then the pump is simply bad or the check valve in the pump is leaking. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, BB. A good ol' fashion compression test is exactly what 
the doctor ordered. I'll fool with it this week and see what comes 
of it. Turns out we may not be able to fog anyway, rain comin' 
Thursday here in So New England. Rain rain go away!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's an affiliate Amazon link for purchasing 3 different fog machine pump motors - https://amzn.to/32VjOKb (As an Amazon Associate I earn from qualifying purchases).


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, Hal!

Now THAT is a very reasonable price.


----------

